# Angelina Jolie Pregnant with her 7th child??



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

What do we think? According to the press of America, Angelina is pregnant with her 7th child. Personally after having secondary infertility I would never use contraception again but maybe after my 6th I may consider some kind of barrier


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

IFF i was with Brad Fitt I dont think i'd use anything... LOL..


----------



## martina79 (Jul 27, 2008)

wow what a busy girl!!  but with brad who can blame her although having an army of nannies must help
agree with u sammysmiles as we needed icsi to help us get our little darling i'm never going to bother with contraception (chance would b a fine thing at the mo ) but maybe once it got past 4 kids i'd give it a go again!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Sammeee said:


> IF I was with Brad Fitt I dont think I'd use anything... LOL..


Ditto that! 

How on earth do they find time to... oh don't answer that! 

Gah, how many times are people going to be "allegedly pregnant" before the media will just let them get on and announce it (or not) in their own sweet time. By all accounts both Posh Spice and Katie Holmes would be on numbers 5 and 4 repsectively if rumours are to be believed. And Nicole Kidman is supposed to be pregant again too I read somewhere the other week... 

Congrats to Brad and Ang if they are pregnant again. They did say they wanted a big family. They certainly got their wish there then. 

C~x


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Even if true, she hasn't actually given birth to 6 already, 'just' 3.  Mad as a hatter but she has the means and time to look after a large family.


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Glitter, birth or not she still has 6 children! Just because she hasnt given birth to them doesnt make them any less her children surely?

Have to admit though, they do make good looking babies dont they? Swooon, Brad


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Good on em!! If they want em, can look after em then good for them!! Although I certainly wouldnt want any with Brad Pitt!! Urgh!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Brad's not my first choice man either, but I doubt I would kick him out of my bed on a cold night  

Re the alledged pregnancy I say good luck to them  

Shelley x


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

sammysmiles said:


> Glitter, birth or not she still has 6 children! Just because she hasnt given birth to them doesnt make them any less her children surely?
> 
> Have to admit though, they do make good looking babies dont they? Swooon, Brad


I didn't mean they made them any less hers, I was trying to respond to the original post where I interpreted that as having 6 pregnancies/births with no 7 on the way and the contraception or lack of.


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

God bless her pelvic floor


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

She'll have a personal pelvic floor trainer!


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

She will have some one to move the muscle for her


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

sammysmiles said:


> She will have some one to move the muscle for her


That made me think a really dirty thought SammyS - Il keep it to myself!!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I have not had sex since December 08..... everything seems dirty to me at the moment


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I can ditto that - even with some bedroom action!


----------

